# Winter routes & Night Halts in Spain



## ronfish (Mar 31, 2010)

Help Required. We arrive in Santander 8th. Jan 2011 and intend to travel to La Manga with our A Class pulling a small car, we also have a dog. any advice re routes and night stops would be appreciated. We will also require a site within 100miles of Santander for a couple of days when we return mid march
Ron & Wendy Fisher


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have never liked the Madrid route and always go via Zaragoza, total mileage is only 73 more and I think it is a much easier way to go.

If you are landing about lunchtime you could stop overnight at Camping Zarautz in Zarautz which is a few miles before San Sebastian. Nice site overlooking the bay and town. Steep climb up to it but I have done it a few times with A class and toad behind without any difficulty.

From there easy motorway drive to Zaragoza, here you have 3 choices. Stop at the services at Sobradiel, they are open 24 hours and I park within sight of the petrol kiosk, never had a problem in 14 years. Or, stop at Camping Zaragoza, not been myself but heard good reports, finally there is an aire just off the Zaragoza - Madrid road called El Cisgne, never been myself so can't comment on how good it is.

After that take the new dual carriageway, free autoroute to Sagunto north of Valencia and then the toll road, or N332, whichever you prefer down to Alicante and then La Manga.

Whichever way you choose - happy travelling.


----------



## ronfish (Mar 31, 2010)

*Route Santander-La Manga*

Many Thanks, We will take the route you advise
Ronfish


----------

